# Other Deimos Rising-type games?



## Giaguara (Jul 14, 2003)

I like Deimos Rising a lot but I would like to try something new. Shooting games, arcade ... retro, even pacman- or arkanoid- style games are ok. Quake is ok but does not make me go mad. 

So, what would you guys suggest for me as a game? I don't like to spend ages to find out the strategies, I just normally enjoy shooting (exactly like in Deimos) .. Pop-pop is ok, snood is ok .. but I want something that I haven't played before. Of strategy stuff, something like vice city would probably be interesting though (but does not exist for mac). 

::angel::


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 17, 2003)

I found the last weekend one of my old time favorite games, Sky Jaguar (Konami, 1984) (on MSX platform). I would really love to be able to play it on my Mac. I have the original game for MSX but I don't have the old computer here but at my parents. Does anyone know where I can get a (Mac)mame version of sky Jaguar? Has anyone of you played it?


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

There's always the prequel to DR, Mars Rising... Classic-only, but you should be able to manage.  If you can't, well, humph. 

Perhaps Spy Hunter?

I found a nifty little Space Invaders game that uses 3 different view points and changes between them almost at random, plus uses awesome OpenGL graphics.  I will look it up for you later, though.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 19, 2003)

Classic? 

I'd rather have just X and macmame


----------

